# Nipsey Russell Dead at 80



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051004/ap_en_ot/obit_russell


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 4, 2005)

He was so funny on all those game shows - RIP, Nipsey.

. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 4, 2005)

aye I remember him fondly as well. 

. :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 4, 2005)

I will miss his Geraldine.

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 4, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I will miss his Geraldine.
> 
> .


  Dude - not to reign in on your grief or anything, but ... 

*whipsers* Flip Wilson did Geraldine.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 4, 2005)

A toast to finesse at comedy, tap dance, and all-around entertainment.  Nipsy, you were one of my faves.  Peace.

 .


----------

